# Auction find.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I Happened to see a sign for auction, and decided to stop and look. Saw some interesting things, so I grabbed a number and hung out for a Bit. Got this lot for $10. 
I was mainly after the bailey #5 plane and some carving chisels. The rest was with the lot. 
I also got the old wood clamp and the saw for $2
All in all it was good.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You did very well Dominick. Excellent score. :thumbsup:

Let me know if you need help with restoring the No. 5. Looks like the blade has been sharpened a lot.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. 
How can you tell it's been sharpened a lot? 
Do you have a #5?
I still haven't done my #4 and #6 yet. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave.
> How can you tell it's been sharpened a lot?
> Do you have a #5?


I have a No. 5 in my collection of user hand planes. I have my oldest No. 5 restore almost finished, and another in the queue. I will be mailing out the most recently completed No. 5 restore tomorrow.

A full length blade should cover the lateral adjustment lever. In your picture I can see about 1/2 - 1in of the lateral adjustment lever, which infers the blade has lost some length with sharpening.

It can still be used, but the short tempered steel inlay is long gone, so it will dull faster than a full length blade.

Looks like you are getting planes a lot easier than you can find time to restore. LOL.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok that's good to know. The handle is broken as well. That's gonna have to be replaced. I've got 3 to restore now. Maybe I should do a soak today. 
I do have some time, but I'm pretty exhausted from yesterday's races. Lol


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Impressive box of crap! What's that thing with the rings and the lead weight?

Toby


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

TobyC said:


> Impressive box of crap! What's that thing with the rings and the lead weight?
> 
> Toby


Some of its crap. 
That is an old iron scale.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> The handle is broken as well. That's gonna have to be replaced.


From the picture, your No. 5 has a "low knob" so older style. I wonder if the tote is the older style like my oldest No. 5 in this thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/restore-not-restore-no-5-a-48981/index2/

I would use the existing tote to trace the outline and especially note where the hole is placed at either end. If it is like mine, a bit of an unusual angle.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I appreciate that link Dave. You did a great job on yours. Not sure mine would look that nice. 
I was thinking about doing electrolysis on all three, but that would require a lot of wiring for the 3 soles and all the other parts. To many parts dangling I'm my bin. 

I also know you've had good results from oxalic acid. So I think I'd like to try that this time. 
My question to you is, where do I find it? And can I make a bath for all the parts to soak in all at once? 
If I can make a bath for all without wiring all the parts up, then oxalic acid might be the way to go for this. 
Let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I also know you've had good results from oxalic acid. So I think I'd like to try that this time.
> My question to you is, where do I find it? And can I make a bath for all the parts to soak in all at once?
> If I can make a bath for all without wiring all the parts up, then oxalic acid might be the way to go for this.
> Let me know.
> Thanks.


Oxalic acid is also called Wood Bleach. Should be in local hardware stores, big box stores, in with the wood finishing products - not laundry.

I mix up 2 tablespoons per gallon, but you can go stronger if you like. 

Make as many gallons as needed for the container to hold all the parts. Try to have the parts not touching so all surface is exposed.

Clean off dirt and grime first, since the oxalic acid is not a strong acid and needs the rust to be exposed.

Warm temperatures help so let the sun do the work for you.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Do they need to be suspended?
So put it out into the sun?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I figured I'd make a bath for my receiver. It was quite rusty.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Let me know how well that receiver bath turns out. I was going to do the same thing one of these days.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Do they need to be suspended?
> So put it out into the sun?


No need to be suspended. The oxalic acid works better when it is warm. Just can use the sun to warm up the contents of the container.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Let me know how well that receiver bath turns out. I was going to do the same thing one of these days.


I've done this before with good results. 
Ill let it cook over night and check in the morning. 
Ill post pics when done.

Can I use warm or hot water Dave? 
Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Can I use warm or hot water Dave?
> Sorry for the newbie questions.


To make the solution I would use hot water, then place the container and plane parts in the sun during the day. This will keep it warm.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

With just the horn of the tote broken off, you can repair it instead of replace if you'd rather. 

I did so at the bottom of this thread, although the new rosewood didn't match the old too well. Now that it has aged it is better, but will still take time:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/grandpas-planes-37646/


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Gilgaron. 
I'm thinking ill just make a new one from walnut. 
Yours looks good though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Let me know how well that receiver bath turns out. I was going to do the same thing one of these days.


Here's the receiver Ryan. 
I let it cook over night, but my bath didn't seem as dirty as I thought. Maybe the ball being stainless had something to do with it, or I was off on my baking soda mixture. Who knows? 
Here it is after I used a grinder on it a bit to clean it up. Lots of pitting on it. 
Ill slap some paint and it will be good for a little longer I hope.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a blog on making a tote that may help if you're interested. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/making-a-bench-plane-tote/


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent Score there so when you putting the carving tools to use


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Excellent Score there so when you putting the carving tools to use


Thanks Roy. 
I'm doing a (tribute sign) for my neighbor. 
See my thread. Won't be able to start carving till after the 4th.


----------

